# Good evening!!



## Amandamattingly (Nov 22, 2012)

I am a momma to a new kitten as of Sunday! I already have a nine month old German shepherd and she loves the kitty. My kittens name is Winnie and she is 6 weeks old which I know is very young to be away from her mom but unfortunately mom was a stray and she died and my friend called me knowing since my cat I had for 18 years died last year and I've wanted one for a while now. Not to worry though Winnie is in good health she went to the vet last night the only thing she has is roundworm but was dewormed and is passing them (my dog had worms a month ago so I'm experienced with them now) I'm just on here to get advice as she grows since my previous cat I had as a kitten was when I was a child myself. Here's some pictures of my sweet little angel!



























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amandamattingly (Nov 22, 2012)

*My new kitty Winnie*

Meet Winnie she is my newest pride an joy she is five weeks old and was left to fend for herself along with two of her siblings as strays when their momma died. Her siblings went to a different home but we were contacted to foster her and have decided to adopt her. I look forward to watching her grow and play! So far her and my dog are getting along great!! The vet gave her her first checkup yesterday she has a mild case of roundworm but is doing great other wise!
View attachment 5306



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

How adorable!! I my be biased, but I adore black kitties  And the picture of her with your dog is just too cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Elvie (Nov 21, 2012)

Black as a night. 

That first picture is amazing, she looks like a gremlin.


----------



## Amandamattingly (Nov 22, 2012)

Her and the dog are hilarious together!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

